# Your Milk Room/Parlor



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, question for you milkers out there!

What supplies/necessities do you have in your milk room?

I am going to have a 10x10 milk room. I have one milk stand right now, going to have another.

So far all I can think of is a FAN!!! LOL
Also a barrel of feed and the supplements I put in their feed.

What else? A Cabinet? If so, what should be in it?

Thank you everyone! :hug:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Well, in my dream world I would have a sink to wash all my equipment right there. Right now I just have my stand and tubs with their feed. I also have a "goat tote" that mostly lives there and I keep all my vet type stuff in it. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My dream parlor includes the sink. Cabinets for clean buckets, strainers, ice cube trays or jars (whatever you are putting the milk into), cleaning supplies of all sorts. Everything would be stainless so it could be hosed. An anteroom with a grooming stand, and.... a door into the refrigeration room :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes and a mini fridge/freezer for ice right there and to refrigerate milk right away when milking and for meeds so I don't have to keep them in the house. (feed barn gets too hot)


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the ideas!

We do have a fridge! Its in our horse barn right now, not being used. I can definitly use it in the milk room!
We also have utility sink that may or may not work.
Would a dirt floor be ok? Or should there be Something??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

when I finally make mine I don't want a dirt floor. I think the cleaner you can keep the room the better. I want linoleum floors I think. Nice and easy to clean.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Your Milk Room/Parlorr*

We just put an addition on for my milk room. It is 10 x 12 with a concrete floor that I painted with epoxy to seal it and make it easier to clean. It will be insulated with drywall. It has one window,a door to the shop and another to their stalls. I would have liked to add water but that wasnt in the budget but it has electric. I am moving a set of lockers in so I can put meds and such in and not have to worry about goats getting in them. My feed bins, a desk and my stanchion of course. It will be soo nice to have it all together and get out of my husbands shop.
The cabinet should have papertowels, meds, wormer, cleaning supplies, bag balm. I keep all my milking pans in the house. You will want a broom, dustpan, mop, and garbage can. I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh concrete with epoxy I like that idea also!! No seams between the linoleum pieces.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

A 'goat=herd' lady that I met when researching keeping goats... advised me that a metal file cabinet works well for keeping feed, treats, supplements... whatever that 'critters' would tend to go for.. because it is 'rat-proof'. I plan to pick one up at the thrift store one of these days. The farm where I bought my first goats at had a large rubbermade type rectangle storage bin for grain, that slid up under their milk stand. It looked very handy to slide it out and load up the food dish.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

The epoxy I used was acrylic so there was low odor, I made it slip resistant with sand, and then put flecks of color that I threw out on the wet paint. It covers 350~400 sqft per gallon. Since I will have extra I am doing the bottom 4ft of the wall in it too so it will be washable. It all cost around $41.00. I bought it at home depot, it is made by behr. it was really easy to do.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm going to have to look into the concrete/epoxy floor. A linoleum floor will probably be more in my price range.
I hate dirt floors, but I think thats what I may have for a while.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder how smooth rubber mats would do to cover the dirt to help keep the dust down for you. Atleast u could clean them. Just a thought


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow Nubians I am going to have to go to HD this weekend!!! That would work for inside my feed shed storage area where I currently trim hoofs. I could paint it right on the wood floors and part way up the wall like you said!! :hi5: Thanks!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Rubber mats would work. They are so expensive though and I barely have enough to go around! LOL
I always keep my eye on ads for rubber mats. You can never have enough!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My husband built me a very nice parlor outside of the barn. He also built my milk stand. Right now my floor is wood but I hope to cover it with something hoseable.
I have most of what has been mentioned. Shelves for treats and supplies. Thermometer, test kits, scissors, hand sanitizer, iodine, teat balm, definately a broom. I would love to have a sink with hot running water. Right now I have to drag a hose over. One thing I had an extra of was a microwave. So I put it out there too. (This is how spoiled my goats are.) On cold winter mornings I warm their washclothes. It is also handy for reheating a mug of coffee when I am out there longer than I plan.
I have a small table to set milk pail and bottles on. And that is where the grain bins are.
Next up is screens instead of the chicken wire on the top 3 feet. The flies cause my normally calm girls to kick. :hair:


----------



## kaliya (Aug 3, 2011)

Randi said:


> My dream parlor includes the sink. Cabinets for clean buckets, strainers, ice cube trays or jars (whatever you are putting the milk into), cleaning supplies of all sorts. Everything would be stainless so it could be hosed. An anteroom with a grooming stand, and.... a door into the refrigeration room :slapfloor: :ROFL:


This site use full to all around the would, use it develop both.........
this site use of all the would and system news and helps known every one...........
Refrigeration Equipment


----------

